# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  >  VBA: move to the next cell down from anywhere in the sheet

## jmp

I am deleting rows based on a value in a column (< 16) and if the value is 16 or greater I want to move down to the next row and check that value and so on. i am using a Do Until value = "".

What is the code for moving down to the next cell below ActiveCell?

----------


## Nick Hodge

If deleting rows you should be going up, but if you are set doing it the way
you are

Activecell.Offset(1,0).Select

--
HTH
Nick Hodge
Microsoft MVP - Excel
Southampton, England
www.nickhodge.co.uk
nick_hodgeTAKETHISOUT@zen.co.uk.ANDTHIS


"jmp" <jmp.1yyuva_1132777201.9199@excelforum-nospam.com> wrote in message
news:jmp.1yyuva_1132777201.9199@excelforum-nospam.com...
>
> I am deleting rows based on a value in a column (< 16) and if the value
> is 16 or greater I want to move down to the next row and check that
> value and so on. i am using a Do Until value = "".
>
> What is the code for moving down to the next cell below ActiveCell?
>
>
> --
> jmp
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> jmp's Profile:
> http://www.excelforum.com/member.php...o&userid=29038
> View this thread: http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...hreadid=487763
>

----------


## Leith Ross

Hello Jmp,

ActiveCell.Offset(1, 0l).Select will select the next cell down from the active cell. Here are some other examples of the Offset property. Movement is relative to the current cell. Rows move up if the Row is negative and down if positive. Columns move left if the negative and right if positive. The starting point is (0,0).

Move Down a Row, same Column use:
ActiveCell.Offset(1, 0)

Move Up a Row, same Column:
ActiveCell.Offset(-1, 0)

Move to Next Column, same Row:
ActiveCell.Offset(0, 1)

Move to Previous Coulmn, same Row:
ActiveCell.Offset(0, -1)

Sincerely,
Leith Ross

----------


## slawless

```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Final script and working flawlessly! Thank you all so much...hopefully this might help someone else on down the line  :Smilie:

----------


## arlu1201

slawless,

Welcome to the forum.

I have added *code tags* to your post.  As per forum rule 3, you need to use them whenever you put any code in your post.  Please add them in future.  If you need more information on how to use them, check my signature below this post.

----------

